# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  [ ايماءات راحة اليد " من كتاب لغة الجسد " ]

## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. ايماءات راحة اليد ..  
يقول البروفسور هنري يورو من مستشفى تيون في مرسيليا .. 
[ اليد هي أداة إمتداد الدماغ , و الجزء الوحيد في الجسم البشري الذي هو دوماً تحت العينيــن , و الرابطة المميزة مع العالم الخارجي ]
و بما إن اليد هي أداة الدماغ فهي أيضاً وسيلة للإتصال يعز نظيرها , و قد تكون حتى بديلاً عن الكلام .. 
فرك الراحتين معاً :. 
إن فرك راحتي اليدين عن طريقة يتصل بها الناس بصورة غير شفهية بالتوقع الإيجابي , لنقل مثلاً إنك ترغب في شراء منزل , فتقصد سمساراً يتعاطى أمور العقارات , فعندما تخبره بطلبك و مواصفات عقارك , فإنك ستلاحظ أن السمسلر سيفرك راحتيه بعضهما ببعض بسرعة و يقول لك : 
أنه يمتلك العقار المناسب لك , و لكن لو قام السمسار بفرك بطيء لراحتيه و هو يقول لك إنه يملك العقال المثالي لك ! فإنه سيبدو أنه ماكراً و يمنحك الشعور بإن النتائج المتوقعة ستكون في مصلحته بدلاً من مصلحتك . 

.. .. . .
اليدين الممسكتان معاً بإحكام :. 
إن البحوث التي أجراها كل من نيربرغ وكاليرو حول اليدين الممسكتين معاً بإحكام جرتهما إلى النتيجة أن تلك كانت إيماءة إحباط , و إن الشخص يكون متمسك بموقف سلبي و أنه أكثر صعوبة في التعامل عندما تكون اليدان مرفوعتين على مستوى الوجه .

.. .. .. 


الشكل الهرمي لليدين :. 
و تدل اليدين في هذه الوضعية على الثقة الزائدة بالنفس , و عند خفض اليدان بشكل هرمي يكون الشخص مصغي أكثر منه متحدث .

.. .. .. 


فرك الإبهام و الأصابع :. 
عن فرك الإبهام مع أطراف الأصابع أو السبابة يستخدم كإيماءة توقع وصول مبلغ من المال و هذه الإيماءة بكل وضوح يجب تجنبها في كل الأوقات من قبل شخص محترف يتعامل مع الزبائن .

.. .. .. 



الأصابع المطوية على شكل كرة , و الراحة مكشوفة :. 
و نعني بهذه الوضعية كما لو كانت اليد تمسك بشيء مدور و هي حركة سيطرة بإزاء المخاطب , فليس ثمة مجال لجدل , أن الأمور هي على ما هي عليــه . 
فإذا كانت هذه الحركة موجهة إليك , أخي القارئ فإنه ثمة مجالا كبيرا لرهان على أنك تخدع . 
و يكفي معرفة ذلك ^_^ . 

.. .. .. 
راحتا اليدان موجهتان نحو السماء :. 
هذه الحركة تدل على حركة سلام و أنها تعبر ضمناً عن أنه ليس لدينا مانخفيه .. 
إنها حركة تدعوا إلى الحوار و إلى التبادل الحقيقي و اللطيف دونما أفكار مبطنة , و كذلك هو الحال تماماً بالنسبة إلى اليدين المفتوحتين وجهاً لوجه , محدودتين بإتجاه شخصاً ما . 

.. .. .. 

راحة اليدين المتجهتان نحو الأرض :. 
إن هذه الوضعية لراحة اليدين تمثلان حركة الغطاء الملقى على النار لإطفائها . إنها حركة تهدئة . و نداء إلى السكينة و الهدوء . 

.. .. .. 


راحتا اليدين المتجهتا نحو الخارج وباتجاه المخاطب :. 
إن هذه الوضعية تفضح في الرغبة في الحماية منه . و في الوقت عينه نبذه الذي يتوجه إليه . لا بأقوله و لا حتى بحضوره أو وجوده كأنه يقول 
[ إنني لا أريد سماع شيء من هذا الذي تقوله  :wink:  ]

.. .. .. 
راحتا اليدين متجهتان نحو الداخل بالعــكـــس :. 
و هذه الوضعية طريقة لاجتذاب المراء اليه الشخص المخاطب , و كما لو كان تقريباً يرغب في احتضانه أو في أي حال محاولة جعله ينضم إلى وجهة نظره . 

.. .. .. 



راحتا اليدين المتجهتان نحو الخارج :. 
و نعني بهذه أن تكون الراحتان متجهتان نحو الشخص المخاطب ففي هذه الحالة يدل وضع الراحتان على الرغبة في الحماية من الشخص الآخر أو كأن لسان الحال يقول :. 
[ إنني لا أريد سماع حتى شيء من ذلك  :amuse:  ] .. 

.. .. ..  
.. و سلامتكم .. 
.. ملاحظة .. 
[ نقلته لكم من كتاب " لغة الجسد " ]  
.. أرق التحيـات لكم .. 
.. طوق الياسمين ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

مـ شاء الله عليك اختي .. طوق ..

نقل موفق ورائـــع جداً ..

يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه ..

وبنتظار كل جديد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام

غاليتي طوق الياسمين 

مشكووورة على الموضوع الحلو ويسلم ربي دياتك 

ويعطيك العافية على الجهد المبذول 

بانتظار الجديد دوما خيتو 

والسلام 

أختك

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السلام عليكم و رحمة اله و بركاته .. 

شبكة الناصرة 
شجون آل البيت ( ع ) 

^
^

مشكورين على المرور . 
يعطيكم ربي ألف عافيـة .

تحياتي 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## حب السماء

السلام 

مشكوووور أختي على المعلومات الحلووووة 

موضوع ممتع ويستحق الاهتمام 

تسلم يدك..ماننحرم من مواضيعك المميزة

تحياتي القلبية..
حب السماء

----------


## نور علي

*بسم الله الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم**ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الف شكر لك خيتو*

*طوق الياسمين*

*على الطرح الرائع*

*الله يعطيك الف* *عافية* 

*بانتظار جديدك*


*تحياتي* *لك*



*اختك** ,,,* *نور علي*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 
وتسلمي على النقل
ام محمد

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

حب السماء 
نور علي
ام محمد 

^
^

أسعدني هذا التواجد الحلو منكم 
ربي يعطيكم ألف عافيـة 

تحياتي 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## بحر الشوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..

موضوع مميز اخيه

طوق الياسمين

تستحقين على
الشكر والثناء
ولربما كان هناك
المزيد والمفيد ونحن
بانتظاره..
 :amuse:  



تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .. 

مشكور أخوي بحر الشوق على هيك مرور .. 
سعيدة بهذا التواجد العطر .. 
يعطيك ربي ألف عافيــة .. و ماننحرم من هيك طلات ..

تحياتي لك 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## ليالي

شكراً لزياده معلوماتنا البسيطة.

والموضوع جداً رائع.

أختك،،
ليالي.

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

.. ليالي .. 
العفو خيتوو .. ولوو ..  :amuse:  
و مشكورة على هيك مرور .. 
ربي يعطيك ألف عافيــــة .. 

تحياتي 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## دمعه حزن

السلام عليكم ..

موضوع جميل يا طوق الياسمين ..

الف شكر لك ع هالمشاركة الطيبه والاختيار الموفق ..

الله يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه يااارب ..

لا تحرمينا من جديدك ..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## حنين الروح

موضوع مميز ورائع جداً 

سلمت أناملكـِ غاليتي

لاعدمناكـِ   :rolleyes:  

,,,,

بسألش سؤال .. وين يبعوا هذ الكتاب (لغة الجسد) .؟  :embarrest:  

أختكـِ .. حنين الروح

----------


## الأمل كله

موضوع أكثر من رائع 
الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## Small Rose

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لغة الجسد لغة رائعة جدا..
أتمنى لو أتعلمها ..
والمعلومات التي اوردتها أختي الفاضلة رائعة جدا جدا جدا..
سلمتـــــــ الأنامل التي كتبت الموضوع..
جزيتي خيرا أختي الفاضلة...

----------


## زمان

مشكورة اختي على المعلومات المفيدة والله يعطيك العافية

----------

